# NecroBones' Display



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Started posting new pics... http://halloween.necrobones.com/2006.html


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Very cool.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks really good!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking great NB. I like the garage door


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that's a great set up! small, but packed with detail... i love it!
i also love the scarecrow you have made!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Like the blue lights in the pumpkins...nice job with the scene setters too!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

The pumpkins actually have green C7 bulbs in them, but with the yellow interior, it comes out looking like sort of an aqua-green. Pretty spooky in person.

The scene setters worked out well... had no idea how much it could contract in the cold though... it's already started ripping loose. Doh!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup yup the color in the pumpkins looks good , as well as everything else.nice display


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Nice Lighting, great JOB!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great NB. I really wish we all lived closer together so we could all go see each other's haunts.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Looks great NB. I really wish we all lived closer together so we could all go see each other's haunts.


Sign me up for that tour, ZF.

Necro, it looks fantastic. Great job.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Necro! Love the lighting you used.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys...  I used individual dimmers this year and was able to carefully tune each floodlight. That seems to help enormously.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, dimmers help a ton!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice pictures! Goes to show that small spaces can still yield big impact. I love the mini graveyard. Lots of detail. Looks great!!!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

lookin' good!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice and creepy love the little guy near the tombstone


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Very Gothic looking graveyard area - the talking skulls are a hoot!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey NB, I agree, lots of good detail in a tight zone. I like the skellie sitting up above.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks great! and i love the video of the talking skeletons! thats really cool


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Added a new video of this year's 2006 Halloween...

http://halloween.necrobones.com/movies.html

(or you can go to the 2006 page and scroll to the bottom to play the inline youtube copy)


----------

